# Gundog display at Crufts



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the looks of those dogs! And do you have to dress like that if you do gundog work in Britain? I actually kind of like the look! I wonder if Phillipa has room for an American student?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you for posting this link!
What fun!
I think I could listen to her speak for hours!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting about the different discipline in their field work.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Very impressive!!! When Woody, my rescue, heard that whistle used in the clip he almost went bonkers. He jumped up with ears set, looking in every direction, very excited...I can't help but wonder if he hadn't heard it before somewhere? It didn't sound like a regular whistle but had a much higher pitch...I'd love to get my hands on one if anybody has any ideas where I could find one please let me know.

Thanks,

Pete

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful dogs!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hehe, Breeze did that too when the whistle blew. She came over and crawled in my lap looking at the computer. Good thing she is small!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow a roomful of very nice and handsome working dogs!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

toward the end - when the handlers started using the whistles, you could hear more and more dogs in the waiting areas barking - me! me! I wanna turn!!!


----------



## Zoe1993 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Crufts 2012*

I went to Crufts this year with college. Unfortunately i went on the first day which was Toy and Utility. Therefore not many Goldies although i saw a few! I shall upload a few when i get the chance


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the link.

I really laughed at her remarks at about 18:30 when she stated if you want the party goer, unpredictability, and if you want to look like an ar** sometimes get a goldie.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That was fantastic!!! I loved it thank you so much for posting that up. All postitive training. I think I could have watched that little cocker for hrs jumping the fence that was cute.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Selli-Belle said:


> I like the looks of those dogs! And do you have to dress like that if you do gundog work in Britain? I actually kind of like the look! I wonder if Phillipa has room for an American student?


you don't have to, but most serious field trialers end up doing so,


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Those boots must cost a fortune.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

mist said:


> you don't have to, but most serious field trialers end up doing so,


Not in the US though, it would be a hoot! :smooch:


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

it is a lot a fun, the first time i went i had pink wellies with brighter pink paw prints and a pink weatherproof coat, (was making sure i didn't get shot) worked too lol

Index if you click on the working test you can see most wear tweeds


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a pair of olive green muck boots that I wear all the time, but no wool tweed pants or vest. I will need to work on my wardrobe.


----------

